# color of Ford flathead '60 V8 -85 HP?



## robster94gt (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey all,
I wanted to get started on my AMT 40 ford coupe, but noticed that the box art shows the flathead in blue, but the instructions say green zinc chromate. Which is correct?

Cheers,
ROb


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Blue blue, blue...or maybe grey...lol.
Are you trying for an aged look or new? New Ford engine blue is fairly dark, but an 'ole flathead will show some bleaching...age, oil/grease removers...

Steve


----------



## robster94gt (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey Steve, thanks. I figured it was blue - wonder why the instructions say green.

I think I'm going with new - Not skilled enough to make it look real yet.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

Russell


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Until 1942 Ford painted the V8 engines in their passenger cars dark green. At some point after that they changed from dark green to primarily dark blue (though some years the engines were painted bronze and even tangerine, and Ford even painted them different colors depending on which model of car they were for).

That said, unless you're talking to a real gearhead, I think most people would find a medium to dark blue acceptable for a 60s-era engine block.


----------



## robster94gt (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey Zombie - Well, I'm trying to make it original and stock, so I guess the pre 42 green is the way to go. Plus, I've got some zinc chromate on hand 

Rob


----------

